# Chicago Gameday XX was June 14th: AFTERMATH



## buzz (May 25, 2008)

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/godie.jpg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday XX Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XX is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday XX is June 14th.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me with any questions.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday XX. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]


[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus). *The reservation is under "Delsing," and for 8am. I'd advise getting there by 8am, as Le Peep service can take a while. But the food is worth it!*
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
1. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Feng Shui*, Trevalon Moonleirion
2. *Paranoia XP*, "Against the Little Guys," Vyvyan Basterd
3. *Trail of Cthulhu*, "Mobsters and Masked Men and Mythos, Oh My!", Reidzilla (Reidzilla's table)
4. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "Once More into the Breach," Cerebral Paladin
5. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *H3: Heaven, Hell & Hegemony*, "The Angel and the Deep Blue Sea," WJMacGuffin
6. *D&D 3.5/Arcana Evolved*, "The Pearl of Storms," William Ronald​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*.
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *3:30pm to 8:30pm* (or later)
1. [highlight]This event has been removed.[/highlight] *Burning Wheel*, "The Gift," buzz
2. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 3.5*, "AND THE SECRET INGREDIENT IS...(no, it's not people...well, maybe a little)," TracerBullet42
3. *Unisystem Classic*, "A Murder of Crowes," Ninjacat
4. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "Keep on the Shadowfell: The Missing Mentor," Pbartender
5. *Iridium Version 2*, "In to the Forge," HinterWelt
6. *Paranoia XP*, "Send In The Clones," WJMacGuffin
7. *Agon/Delta Green*, "A Day at the Races," ekb​

[h2]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h2]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. buzz's guest
3. rvalle
4. Nev the Deranged
5. Lifelike
6. ekb
7. suzi yee
8. jgbrowning
9. William Ronald
10. Nazriel
11. Sharraunna
12. Donna C.
13. ...

[h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
[section]
Morning Game 1: *Feng Shui*
Feng Shui, Trevalon Moonleirion
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/feng.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Expect comedic action nonsense, and a return of the six stars of our last gameday debacle: The Unlucky Dragon. Yes. Dieter, Sophie, Beck, Kar-Wai, Benjamin, and Jim are all back for an action packed sequel.

MORE EXPLOSIONS. MORE GUNFIGHTS. MORE CAR CHASES.

*cue shot of Dieter maniacally pressing button on remote, followed by explosion. run date in block letters*[/bq]
1. Ninjacat
2. Jade Fire
3. ekb
4. suzi yee
5. Nazriel
6. Donna C.
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


[section]
Morning Game 2: *Against the Little Guys*
Paranoia XP, Vyvyan Basterd
[imager]http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/product_images/full_size/paranoiacover.jpg[/imager]
[bq]“Troubleshooters! You’ve just completed your mission successfully, where are you going now?”

“Uh, back to the communal living sector?”

“NO! Your friend the Computer is sending you to the newest mandatory fun attraction…Dungeon Sector!”

“What’s that?!”

“A live action game zone based on old documents recently downloaded called ArePeeGees. You get to interact in a completely safe environment, killing clone-vat monsters and taking their stuff.”

“How does it work?”

“You do not have the proper security clearance.”

“It sounds dangerous!”

“Questioning the computer’s intent is treason.”

“Do we have to go? It’s REDdimade Peetzah night.”

“Attendance is required, happiness is mandatory! Welcome to Level One!”

Rules knowledge is not necessary, in fact, knowledge of the rules is against the rules.[/bq]
1. buzz
2. buzz's guest
3. TracerBullet42
4. Yort
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]


[section]
Morning Game 3: *Mobsters and Masked Men and Mythos, Oh My!*
Trail of Cthulhu, Reidzilla (Reidzilla's table)
[imager]http://www.dyingearth.com/gumshoe/images/Trail%20cover.png[/imager]
[bq]It’s the Dirty ‘30s and the big city is plagued with crime. Who will help the constabulary to uphold the peace? Who will enforce justice upon the fiendish lords of felony? It’s the *Crimebusters*!

Come join _The Knave, Iron Fist, Lord Noble,_ and _The Stalker_ as their investigation of supposed Mob violence leads them down a precarious path most macabre...

No previous _Trail of Cthulhu_ experience necessary but a love of the Lovecraftian would be helpful. Pre-gen characters and dice will be provided. Just bring a sense of adventure and a desire to lose some sanity.

View the available pregen characters[/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged
2. pvt. patterson
3. JoeGKushner
4. ...
[/section]


[section]
Morning Game 4: *Once More into the Breach*
D&D 4e, Cerebral Paladin
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/products_dndacc_217367200_lgpic.jpg[/imager]
[bq]After many years of fighting the innumerable forces of evil that threaten these lands, you liberated the town of Cliffhaven from its tyrant and retired. Since then, life as the leaders of the town has been quiet-- a little too quiet, for some of you. But now an old threat has returned, and it falls to you to pick up sword and staff once more to defend your home, lest the light of Cliffhaven fall dark forever.

Once More into the Breach is a D&D 4e adventure for 6 pregenerated characters of roughly 11th level. No experience or familiarity with 4e (or with role-playing in general) is expected. Rules will be taught, and beginners are welcome.[/bq]
1. rvalle
2. Tofu_Master
3. Laurie
4. Painfully
5. thalmin
6. dmdm24
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


[section]
Morning Game 5: *The Angel and the Deep Blue Sea*
H3: Heaven, Hell & Hegemony, WJMacGuffin
[bq]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The angel Beshael has slipped into our universe and is hiding on the fringe world Leviticus. It’s your team’s job to hunt her down, to capture her alive and bring her to the Hegemony prison on Pavonis. This isn’t a cakewalk! Not only are some citizens on Leviticus sympathizers for Heaven or Hell, some of your own team might be secretly working against the Hegemony—maybe even you? 

H3 is a new scifi rpg that can be considered combination of Traveller, In Nomine, and Paranoia. Heaven and Hell struggle against a technological, secular Hegemony for control of humanity. Your character works for the Hegemony but might secretly work for Heaven or Hell. The rpg includes an Effort System that allows players to decide how much effort their character will put into a given action—more effort means bigger rewards … or failures. And yes, you can finally play a Level 3 Buddhist! Pregens will be provided. [/bq]
1. Keel Tings
2. bigznak
3. Lifelike
4. Tekkmage
5. Sharraunna
6. grymhild
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


[section]
Morning Game 6: *The Pearl of Storms*
D&D 3.5/Arcana Evolved, William Ronald
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/ae.jpg[/imager]
[bq]You and your allies have previously secured three ancient magical items - the Hand of the Mountain, the Heart of Winter, and the Staff of the Seven Winds. Now, you have been asked to find the last of the four items associated with spellcasters of a vanished age - the Pearl of Storms? Who is trying to stop your ship as you journey in unexplored waters? Will you be able to retrieve the Staff of the Seven Winds and use it and the other items to contact the creators of these items - who last walked the world millenia ago and left a message for those who find the items and have need of their aid. An adventure for 6 characters of 13th level. Characters will be provided.

This game uses the D&D 3.5 rules and the Arcana Evolved rules. Familarity with either set of rules is not required, and new players are welcome.

If you can play Dungeons and Dragons, you can play in this game.[/bq]
1. GORAK
2. Fenril Knight
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]


----------



## buzz (May 25, 2008)

[h2]Slot 2: Afternoon[/h2]
[section]
Afternoon Game 1: [highlight]This event has been removed[/highlight]
[/section]


[section]
Afternoon Game 2: *AND THE SECRET INGREDIENT IS...(no, it's not people...well, maybe a little)*
D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Three words (given to me by the great Reidzilla):

Planar...Iron...Chef.

It didn't take long for people to take notice of the fantastic feastings had at The Tonga Room. It became even more evident after capturing a giant frickin' elephant with a city on it's back and turning it into a mobile restaurant, "The Travellin' Tonga." People take notice of these sorts of things. Good people. Bad people. Important people. Powerful people...dangerous people.

So it would make sense that other-planar creatures are intrigued by this little former halfling, former kobold, again halfling who cooks things just so...

Wouldn't you know it, the time for the planar cook-off is just around the corner, and you're invited.

*AND THE SECRET INGREDIENT IS...(no, it's not people...well, ok, maybe a little...)* is a D&D 3.5 adventure that follows up on the previous gamedays "The Runaway Bride", "The King's Wedding Day (Or Should I Say Deadding Day...Is that McBain-y Enough For You?)", and "THE GIANT FRICKIN' ELEPHANTS WITH CITIES ON THEIR BACKS ARE COMING!!!" though it is not necessary for you to have played in them. This adventure is designed with love and care for up to six players (although there will be eight characters to choose from). We will be using some of the alternate rules from Unearthed Arcana, including the facing rules. (Don't worry, they're easy, and I'm not an ogre about it.) No previous experience is necessary (but it wouldn't hurt, since they'll be 12th level PCs) as I can teach you the rules as we play. Just bring some dice and a willingness to have a little fun.

"... and be at the last table still playing at the end of the night while everone else is waiting to close up!" -rvalle[/bq]
1. Trevalon Moonleirion
2. rvalle
3. Keel Tings
4. bigznak
5. gperez1234
6. Tekkmage
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


[section]
Afternoon Game 3: *A Murder of Crowes*
Unisystem Classic, Ninjacat
[bq]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's been a quiet night at the Roadhouse, one or two "normals" passing through and maybe putting the usual patrons of Harvelle's that slightest bit on edge, always a pain when hunters have to play nice with the normals in a place where they're supposed to be able to relax. But there weren't any problems, and now it's the wee hours of the morning, the Roadhouse shutting down & visiting Hunters settling in for the night when a group who were on an important hunt down in Kansas return. Something followed them back...

"A Murder of Crowes" is a Unisystem adventure for up to six players in the setting of the CW's Supernatural television show. No experience necessary; Unisystem is a simple system to learn and use, requiring only 1d10 for all rolls other than damage. Familiarity with the Supernatural TV show is not needed, though it might prove useful. The only thing you need to know is that ghosts, demons, hauntings, possessions, etcetera are real, and some people fight back against the supernatural, saving people, hunting things...

View a list of available PCs[/bq]
1. Tofu_Master
2. Vyvyan Basterd
3. Laurie
4. dmdm24
5. Yort
6. 
[/section]


[section]
Afternoon Game 4: *Keep on the Shadowfell: The Missing Mentor*
D&D 4e, Pbartender
[imager]http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=34309&stc=1[/imager]
[bq]Douven Staul, the man who trained you for a life of adventure bade his friends farewell three months ago and headed for Winterhaven. Douven, a rabid explorer of old ruins, had found a map that revealed the location of a dragon's tomb not far from the village. He figured if a dragon was buried there, why not also its hoard?

He should have returned some time ago, and his continuing absence bodes ill. You fear the worst and are determined to find out what happened to your mentor.

This is a 4th Edition D&D for up to six 1st-level pre-generated characters. Quick-start rules will be provided. No experience is necessary; beginners are welcome.[/bq]
1. Jade Fire
2. AstroCat
3. Keibot
4. GORAK
5. Lord Idiot
6. Nev the Deranged
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


[section]
Afternoon Game 5: *In to the Forge*
Iridium System V2, HinteWelt
[imager]http://roma.hinterwelt.com/images/britanniafront200.gif[/imager]
[bq]This is a sequel to "Fly you Fools!" based in Britannia for Roma Imperious. Summary with maps. AP Report. 

As you return to the Villa Bato, amidst the ruin and destruction of the final Machina Draconis attack, a plebe from an out lying farm arrives. His name is Brom and he warns of a Giant raiding party that just destroyed his farm. This is most unusual since the Giants have lived in peace with the Villa Bato for over 50 years. Dectus Bato claims your original mandate is still in place and declares you must rid Bato of these beasts or face the wrath of the Empire. Despite the Herculean feat just accomplished, you see your duty and press on.

This will be my first run with Iridium V2 (although it has had a very thorough play test) and newcomers as well as Iridium veterans are all very welcome.

View more info about this event on the HinterWelt site[/bq]
1. Mark
2. suzi yee
3. William Ronald
4. Fenril Knight
5. James J. Skach
6. ...
[/section]


[section]
Afternoon Game 6: *Send In The Clones*
Paranoia XP, WJMacGuffin
[imager]http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/product_images/full_size/paranoiacover.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Someone is singing treasonous songs over the Alpha Complex public address system such as "I'm An Alpha Complex Dandy" and "Top Hat, White Tie, and Laser". You—yes, YOU!—must track the Commie Mutant Traitors down and put a stop to their insidious but catchy treason. Oh, and if you've heard nasty rumors (rumors are treason) about Teela-O-MLY, the darling of Alpha Complex, forget it. No such rumors exist. Belief in the existence of said rumors is treasonous so forget it immediately. If you're still thinking about the last statement, you should probably report for termination. Thank you for your cooperation, have a nice day.

Introducing Send In The Clones, a classic PARANOIA mission updated for the XP rules. Featuring:
- Sewerworld!
- Bureaucracyworld!
- A singing GM! (Yes!)
- Opportunities to shoot other PCs a-plenty!
- A real pie that will get thrown in someone's real face! Really!
- And the most annoying robot ever invented--the Funbot![/bq]
1. Lifelike
2. Nazriel 
3. Sharraunna
4. grymhild
5. Cerebral Paladin
6. ...
[/section]


[section]
Afternoon Game 7: *A Day at the Races*
Agon meets Delta Green, ekb 
[imager]http://www.arkhambazaar.com/images/products/PAGDGD20.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Not everything in the life of a DG cell is so exciting... but it still needs to be done. After the massive shakeup after 9/11 (death of 2/3 of the original Alpha Cell, the fall of Karotechia, the rise of occult terrorism, the "new" Delta Green operating under Department of Homeland Security), there are some operations that are best farmed out to the "old boys" to preserve the low-key status of the "real" DG.

Such is the lot of the newly-formed Charlie Cell: the agents are all veterans (survivors) of other cells, but are currently doing field research on animal mutilations under the guise of USDA inspections. Normally, this is grunt work - but this grunt work keeps the cowboys around. This latest batch... something's not quite right...

The 3 main PCs are these "old school" agents, the rest will be various "friendlies" who may or may not be part of the DHS Delta Green. 

"A Day at the Races" is a competitive game using Agon's rules and the Delta Green (modern horror espionage) setting. No familiarity with playing either system is needed - but could prove useful. A full polyhedral dice set and some sort of avatar/mini/token for your character will be needed - please bring your own or be subjected to my infamous demonstration of "well loved dice."

There will be 8 pre-gens on hand, but there will be some character development at the table (rules review/overview, oaths, insanity tracks, credits and leadership assignment) before we start.

Agon quickstart rules
"Dagon" character sheet
Weapon cards
 Agon One-Shot House Rules & Clarifications.pdf
 Delta Green Initial Brief.pdf
[/bq]
1. Reidzilla 
2. Gwen110
3. pvt. patterson
4. buzz
5. buzz's guest
6. Donna C.
7. ...
8. ...
[/section]


----------



## Mark (May 25, 2008)

Slot Two, Game 5. Iridium Version 2, "In to the Forge," with HinterWelt, please.


----------



## buzz (May 25, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> Slot Two, Game 5. Iridium Version 2, "In to the Forge," with HinterWelt, please.



Added.


----------



## rvalle (May 25, 2008)

All right!

Please sign me up for breakfast, slot 1 game 4 (4th ed) and slot 2 game 2 (secret ingredient).

Thanks

Rv


----------



## Keel Tings (May 25, 2008)

Woo hoo!! Another Gameday! Time to Kill Things, er... I mean  adopt and act out the role of characters, or parts, that may have personalities, motivations, and backgrounds different from our own.

Hmmmm... Buzz can u please sign me up for
WJMacGuffin's "the Angel and the Deep Blue Sea" in da mornin
&
TracerBullet42's "And the secret ingredientis..." for the afternoon

(The Princess is famished...)


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for breakfast, slot 1 game 4 (4th ed) and slot 2 game 2 (secret ingredient).





			
				Keel Tings said:
			
		

> Buzz can u please sign me up for
> WJMacGuffin's "the Angel and the Deep Blue Sea" in da mornin
> &
> TracerBullet42's "And the secret ingredientis..." for the afternoon



Added.


----------



## Tofu_Master (May 26, 2008)

Hi Buzz,
Would you, please sign me up for slot 1, game 4 and of-course, I can't miss Ninjacat's third installment of the Supernatural game slot 2, game 3.  Little bummed that we're not reserving a big table for breakfast, but look very forward to the familiar, friendly faces @ gameday.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 26, 2008)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie up for the 4E game in the morning and both of us for Supernatural in the afternoon.

Thanks!


----------



## bigznak (May 26, 2008)

*please sign me up for...*

H3 The Angel and the Deep Blue Sea
in the morning slot.

And Tracerbullet's D&D in the afternoon slot.

Thanks Buzz.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 26, 2008)

Sweet...I've always wanted to play some Paranoia...

Can you sign me up for game 2 in the morning?


----------



## Painfully (May 26, 2008)

Sign-ups at last!

Slot 1, game 4 please!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (May 26, 2008)

Breakfast, Reidzilla's Train of Cthulhu morning game, and D'Agon in the afternoon, please.


----------



## gperez1234 (May 26, 2008)

*game day*

please sign me up for afternoon game 2


                                           thanks,

                                                      george


----------



## Reidzilla (May 26, 2008)

Sign up! Yay!!!

I would like to play "Day at the Races" in the afternoon, please.

Also, I've got a friend, the "Boffinator", who would like to sign up for my game in the morning.


----------



## Reidzilla (May 26, 2008)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Breakfast, Reidzilla's *Train  of Cthulhu  * morning game, and D'Agon in the afternoon, please.





Toot! Tooooot! Now boarding for death, dismemberment, and insanity! Please have your soul ready for the conductor!


Train of Cthulhu now powered by the 18XX rpg system!


----------



## Ninjacat (May 26, 2008)

W00t, GameDay!

Buzz, please sign me up for Game 1 Slot 1, "Feng Shui".

And Welcome Back to my returning _Supernatural_ players; your characters await you!


----------



## Lifelike (May 26, 2008)

Hey Buzz-

One for Breakfast, for morning 5: the angel and the sea, and for evening 6: send in the clones (paranoia).

Both of WJMacguffin's games sounded really good to me this time around


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

Tofu_Master said:
			
		

> Would you, please sign me up for slot 1, game 4 and of-course, I can't miss Ninjacat's third installment of the Supernatural game slot 2, game 3.





			
				Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Please sign Laurie up for the 4E game in the morning and both of us for Supernatural in the afternoon.





			
				bigznak said:
			
		

> H3 The Angel and the Deep Blue Sea
> in the morning slot.
> 
> And Tracerbullet's D&D in the afternoon slot.





			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Can you sign me up for game 2 in the morning?





			
				Painfully said:
			
		

> Slot 1, game 4 please!





			
				Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Breakfast, Reidzilla's Train of Cthulhu morning game, and D'Agon in the afternoon, please.





			
				gperez1234 said:
			
		

> please sign me up for afternoon game 2





			
				Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I would like to play "Day at the Races" in the afternoon, please.
> 
> Also, I've got a friend, the "Boffinator", who would like to sign up for my game in the morning.





			
				Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Buzz, please sign me up for Game 1 Slot 1, "Feng Shui"





			
				Lifelike said:
			
		

> One for Breakfast, for morning 5: the angel and the sea, and for evening 6: send in the clones (paranoia)



All added.


----------



## thalmin (May 26, 2008)

Please sign me up for "Once More Into the Breach"


----------



## Reidzilla (May 26, 2008)

Hey Buzz, I'm an idiot. Boffinator also wanted in on "A Murder of Crowes" in the afternoon. Sorry!


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for "Once More Into the Breach"





			
				Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, I'm an idiot. Boffinator also wanted in on "A Murder of Crowes" in the afternoon. Sorry!



Added.


----------



## pvt. patterson (May 26, 2008)

Morning game three and afternoon game 6 please, Thank you.


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

pvt. patterson said:
			
		

> Morning game three and afternoon game 6 please, Thank you.



Congrats on finding your password! 

Added.


----------



## Jade Fire (May 26, 2008)

I would like to sign up for;

     1. Feng Shui, Trevalon Moonleirion (AM)

     4. D&D 4e, "Keep on the Shadowfell: The Missing Mentor," Pbartender (PM)


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

Jade Fire said:
			
		

> I would like to sign up for;
> 
> 1. Feng Shui, Trevalon Moonleirion (AM)
> 
> 4. D&D 4e, "Keep on the Shadowfell: The Missing Mentor," Pbartender (PM)



Added.


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 26, 2008)

Trail of Cthulhu in slot 1 and Burning Wheel in slot 2. (Now hopefully I get to make it this time.)


----------



## ekb (May 26, 2008)

RSVP 1 ekb for breakfast & am Feng Shui (I'm too slow and old for ToC <sniffle> - unless a chair opens up for that)...

Buzz, can we clarify the description for "Day at the Races":
*aDatR* is a _competitive _ game using Agon's  rules and the Delta Green (modern horror espionage) setting. No familiarity with playing either system is needed - but could prove useful. A full polyhedral dice set and some sort of avatar/mini/token for your character will be needed - please bring your own or be subjected to my infamous demonstration of "well loved dice."


----------



## AstroCat (May 26, 2008)

Please sign up the 2 of us for:

Afternoon Game 4: Keep on the Shadowfell: The Missing Mentor
D&D 4e, Pbartender

AstroCat

and

Keibot

Thanks!


----------



## GORAK (May 26, 2008)

So what is all the BUZZ about?    

For the morning slot, gimme Game 3: Mobsters and Masked Men and Mythos, Oh My!
For the night slot, gimme Game 4: Keep on the Shadowfell: The Missing Mentor.
I am interesting to see what the new D&D 4e is like.

Thx,
Gorak


----------



## Lord Idiot (May 26, 2008)

Hi there!
New to the Gameday thing and would love to check out the new 4th ed D&D games!
Can ya sign me up in evening game- 4. D&D 4e, "Keep on the Shadowfell: The Missing Mentor," Pbartender.
Thanks!
Lord Idiot


----------



## Nev the Deranged (May 26, 2008)

Ok, I just realized the D'Agon game is listed for EIGHT players?? The game sounds neat, but eight is way too many players for me. Especially using Agon. I have no desire to have my experience that diluted. Not knocking it, just not my style. 

So, please relinquish my seat there and add me to Afternoon slot 4, Keep on the Shadowfell. I'm kind of curious to see if 4E doesn't suck.

I thought about joining your game, Buzz, but again, 8 players? For BW?? Are you mad?


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Trail of Cthulhu in slot 1 and Burning Wheel in slot 2. (Now hopefully I get to make it this time.)





			
				ekb said:
			
		

> RSVP 1 ekb for breakfast & am Feng Shui (I'm too slow and old for ToC <sniffle> - unless a chair opens up for that)...





			
				AstroCat said:
			
		

> Please sign up the 2 of us for:
> 
> Afternoon Game 4: Keep on the Shadowfell: The Missing Mentor
> D&D 4e, Pbartender
> ...





			
				GORAK said:
			
		

> For the night slot, gimme Game 4: Keep on the Shadowfell: The Missing Mentor.





			
				Lord Idiot said:
			
		

> Can ya sign me up in evening game- 4. D&D 4e, "Keep on the Shadowfell: The Missing Mentor," Pbartender.





			
				Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> So, please relinquish my seat there and add me to Afternoon slot 4, Keep on the Shadowfell. I'm kind of curious to see if 4E doesn't suck.



All added.


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

GORAK said:
			
		

> For the morning slot, gimme Game 3: Mobsters and Masked Men and Mythos, Oh My!



Sorry, Gorak, but Joe grabbed the last spot in that event.


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

ekb said:
			
		

> Buzz, can we clarify the description for "Day at the Races":
> *aDatR* is a _competitive _ game using Agon's  rules and the Delta Green (modern horror espionage) setting. No familiarity with playing either system is needed - but could prove useful. A full polyhedral dice set and some sort of avatar/mini/token for your character will be needed - please bring your own or be subjected to my infamous demonstration of "well loved dice."



Description updated.


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> I thought about joining your game, Buzz, but again, 8 players? For BW?? Are you mad?



Dude, the scenario was _designed_ for eight players. By Mr. Crane himself! It's all good.


----------



## GORAK (May 26, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Sorry, Gorak, but Joe grabbed the last spot in that event.




Buzz,
Put me in for the morning game then, Morning Game 6: The Pearl of Storms.
Thx
Gorak


----------



## Tekkmage (May 26, 2008)

Buzz,
Please sign me up for
H3: Heaven, Hell & Hegemony, "The Angel and the Deep Blue Sea," WJMacGuffin

and

Game 2: AND THE SECRET INGREDIENT IS...(no, it's not people...well, maybe a little)

Thanks


----------



## dmdm24 (May 26, 2008)

Hi Buzz,

Can you please sign me up for:

Once More into the Breach in the morning and A Murder of Crowes in the afternoon.

Thanks!!!!  Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> Put me in for the morning game then, Morning Game 6: The Pearl of Storms.
> Thx
> Gorak





			
				Tekkmage said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for
> H3: Heaven, Hell & Hegemony, "The Angel and the Deep Blue Sea," WJMacGuffin
> 
> and
> ...





> Can you please sign me up for:
> 
> Once More into the Breach in the morning and A Murder of Crowes in the afternoon.



Added.


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

BTW, the official winner of the First Event What Filled Up is Reidzilla's _Trail of Cthulhu_. Pbartender's 4e event nabbed second place.


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 26, 2008)

Oh! 

Will you sign me up for from Feng Shui in the morning and Into the Forge for the afternoon?

And we'll be there for breakfast


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2008)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Oh!
> 
> Will you sign me up for from Feng Shui in the morning and Into the Forge for the afternoon?
> 
> And we'll be there for breakfast



Added.


----------



## William Ronald (May 26, 2008)

*Some updated information and my requests*

Buzz, sign me up for breakfast and for Slot 2,  Game 5: In to the Forge. Hmm, I wonder if Mark and I will have a few other people from the previous game showing up.

Also, a few updates for the Pearl of Storms.

It is an adventure for pre-generated 13 level characters.  I will also drop a few hints between now and the week before the game.

There will be travel on a ship, and there will be a few nautical encounters.


----------



## buzz (May 27, 2008)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, sign me up for breakfast and for Slot 2,  Game 5: In to the Forge.



Added.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 27, 2008)

You guys... said:
			
		

> Players for my game:
> 1. Trevalon Moonleirion
> 2. rvalle
> 3. Keel Tings
> ...



An all-star cast if I ever seen one.  Thanks for signing up, guys!  I love it when I already know each of the players.


----------



## ekb (May 27, 2008)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Ok, I just realized the D'Agon game is listed for EIGHT players?? The game sounds neat, but eight is way too many players for me. Especially using Agon. I have no desire to have my experience that diluted. Not knocking it, just not my style.



Realistically, 8 is waaaay more than will probably sign up. I'm just being prepared in case the curiosity of others proves me wrong. Again, the main scenario focuses on 3 "real" agents with a possible cast of up to 5 "friendlies"... 
Ruleswise, Agon can handle that large of a combat - but it takes some tactical knowledge of the combat-strip abstraction and how to use that to advantage. I've actually taken it and am using it with most of my games these days - it really does very cool things to what I've seen in 4e...
However, combining these two aspects: a) most combat situations won't go past 3-4 fighters for both sides for 4-5 turns and b) there are more competitions than combats. The "investigative" part of Delta Green/CoC is still there - it's just structured differently for the game.
Sorry to see you go... I had a wonderful flavor of crazy to hand to you.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 27, 2008)

Just some little promo-type stuff for the players in my game...


----------



## Nazriel (May 27, 2008)

Buzz,

Please sign me up for Breakfast; Morning Slot - 1. Feng Shui; and Afternoon Slot - 6. Paranoia XP, "Send In The Clones."

And if you could, please add Sharraunna for
Breakfast; Morning Slot - 5. H3: Heaven, Hell & Hegemony, "The Angel and the Deep Blue Sea," WJMacGuffin; and Afternoon Slot - 6. Paranoia XP, "Send In The Clones."

Thank you!


----------



## rvalle (May 27, 2008)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Just some little promo-type stuff for the players in my game...









(Taste...)  Hmmm, needs a little something. A few drops of Essence of Fire Elemental to kick it up a notch and give it a little BAM!!!


----------



## buzz (May 27, 2008)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Breakfast; Morning Slot - 1. Feng Shui; and Afternoon Slot - 6. Paranoia XP, "Send In The Clones."
> 
> And if you could, please add Sharraunna for
> Breakfast; Morning Slot - 5. H3: Heaven, Hell & Hegemony, "The Angel and the Deep Blue Sea," WJMacGuffin; and Afternoon Slot - 6. Paranoia XP, "Send In The Clones."



Added.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 27, 2008)

rvalle said:
			
		

> (Taste...)  Hmmm, needs a little something. A few drops of Essence of Fire Elemental to kick it up a notch and give it a little BAM!!!



Hey...have you been reading my adventure???  (Not that it's written at all, but I did have a scene much like that in my head...)


----------



## Gwen110 (May 27, 2008)

I would like to sign up for "A Day at the Races."

Gwen Harper


----------



## buzz (May 27, 2008)

Gwen110 said:
			
		

> I would like to sign up for "A Day at the Races."
> 
> Gwen Harper



Added.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 27, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Morning Game 2: *Against the Little Guys*
> Paranoia XP, Vyvyan Basterd



I am so looking forward to doing whatever the machine tells me to do...


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 27, 2008)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I am so looking forward to doing whatever the machine tells me to do...




I always think my own events are gonna suck. I'm glad others disagree with me.


----------



## Sharraunna (May 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you all soon!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (May 28, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Dude, the scenario was _designed_ for eight players. By Mr. Crane himself! It's all good.




Yeah, I'm familiar with the scenario. I'm sure it will be great. I just prefer smaller games. It's not you, it's me.


----------



## buzz (May 28, 2008)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> It's not you, it's me.



We can still be friends, right?


----------



## HinterWelt (May 28, 2008)

First of the conversions. More to come soon. I have updated him to Iridium V2 and awarded him 25 exp (a lot more than you would normally get for one adventure). 

Optio Titus Julius Silanus, Legionairus (PDF) 

Titus grew up in Rome but his family heralded from Trans-alpine Gaul. They were a wealthy patrician family and still command a great deal of respect. However, Titus the Elder, Titus' father, had disgraced the last Emperor by exposing his weakness in dealing with the Persians. For this, the Silanus family has paid a heavy price. Yet, their loyalty to the Empire is known far and wide.

Originally, Titus would have been slated for the position of a Tribune in a Legion. This did not suit Titus as he feels he should have to make his own way and so he has. He quickly has risen to the rank of Optio of his cohort and has been chosen for this mission as being one of the most able to think on his feet. He takes the safety of the men under his command very seriously and will do his very best to see that they all make it through alive.


----------



## Yort (May 28, 2008)

Hey all,

Good to see the all the games filling in nicely, truly summer was made for gaming.

On that, I'd like to sign up for:
Morning- Game 2, Paranoia
Afternoon- Game 3, Unisystem

One I haven't played in a few years, one I haven't played in a few weeks. Let's see how the memory has held up...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 28, 2008)

Yort said:
			
		

> Morning- Game 2, Paranoia



Uh oh...the last time that Buzz, you, and me were at the same table I got eaten by a hungry lion.

Poor Toto-Bot Epsilon 421...you never had a chance.


----------



## Ninjacat (May 28, 2008)

Yort said:
			
		

> Morning- Game 2, Paranoia
> Afternoon- Game 3, Unisystem
> 
> One I haven't played in a few years, one I haven't played in a few weeks. Let's see how the memory has held up...




Well, let's see, one uses ONE DIE, and in the other, you're not even supposed to KNOW the rules!

..So, you should fit just fine, heh.


----------



## Ninjacat (May 28, 2008)

Dmdm24, Yort, the following characters will be available in my Supernatural/WitchCraft event. If you want to choose a character ahead of time, post your choice here; if you want to wait until GameDay, it's no big deal. I think all my other players are either returning to prior characters or know who they want to play. Keep in mind, these descriptions are how the characters appear in the Roadhouse. Many have secrets, things are not always what they seem, and appearances can be deceiving... (Also, if anybody WANTS to play Ash, well, this adventure _*does*_ start in the Roadhouse itself...)


Arlo (Arlene), a burly biker, wanted by the Feds & an expert at hunting werewolves TAKEN
Ash, a.k.a. "Dr. Badass", resident of the Roadhouse & a computer genius
Bobby Singer, of Singer's Salvage Yard, an expert on demons & the paranormal TAKEN
Brian O'Boyle, a priest who lost his parish, he now hunts demons
Chris Booker, a 23 year old junior hunter, raised by one parent to avenge the others death
Erin (Aaron) Booker, Chris' mother (father), her husband was killed by a demon when Chris was just a baby
Jess Martin, an Army Brat with a mix of hunter-appropriate skills & abilities
Jo Harvelle, Ellen's daughter, determined to follow in her hunter father's footsteps TAKEN
Jonas LeFleur, a New Orleans Voudon with a unique knowledge of ghosts (likely) TAKEN
KC Carter, quietly driven by revenge, rumor has it KC used to be a cop (likely) TAKEN
Leanne Leighton, a quiet, perceptive woman with uncanny instincts for the paranormal
Missouri Moseley, a psychic from the Winchesters' hometown of Lawrence, Kansas
Rivertree, a Native American shaman with unique connections to the spirits of nature


----------



## buzz (May 28, 2008)

Yort said:
			
		

> On that, I'd like to sign up for:
> Morning- Game 2, Paranoia
> Afternoon- Game 3, Unisystem



Added.

Ninjacat, your event is now full.


----------



## buzz (May 28, 2008)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Uh oh...the last time that Buzz, you, and me were at the same table I got eaten by a hungry lion.
> 
> Poor Toto-Bot Epsilon 421...you never had a chance.



Meeeeemorieees...


----------



## HinterWelt (May 28, 2008)

I know have an info page for "In to the Forge" . The only updated character is Titus right now but I will be posting updates here.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Nev the Deranged (May 28, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> We can still be friends, right?




I'll think about it. 


I wish I'd downloaded the Houses of the Blooded sample adventure earlier, I might have tried to run that... maybe next time...


----------



## buzz (May 29, 2008)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> I know have an info page for "In to the Forge" . The only updated character is Titus right now but I will be posting updates here.



I've added a link to the page in your event description.


----------



## Mark (May 29, 2008)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> I know have an info page for "In to the Forge" .





Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## buzz (May 29, 2008)

FYI, I've posted some advertising threads on RPG.net, burningwheel.org, and GamingReport.com. I'll probably hit Story-Games.com tonight.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## WJMacGuffin (May 29, 2008)

Buzz, The Forge has some Illinois folk and might be worth putting up anad there, but they might be put off by all the non-Gm-less offerings. 

ATTENTION H3 PLAYERS!!! 1. Keel Tings, 2. bigznak, 3. Lifelike, 4. Tekkmage, and 5. Sharraunna!!! It's time to start picking charaters. Please email me (biggles AT friendcomputer DOT net) with your choice from the following list: 

Colin Chandra, a minor politician from the Jupiter Trade Union.
Daichi Hidaka, an office worker from the Mars Corporate State.
Karl Weller, a military intelligence officer from the European Union.
Omar Hassan, a journalist from the Republic of Pavonis.
Tricia Venoir, a bureaucrat from the Martian Commune. 
Victoria Truman, an aristocrat from the United States of America.

You may select more than one in case your first choice is already taken. If not, I'll randomly assign you a character if your choice is taken. Then I will email you a character sheet and rules summary. (That is, assuming I get time this weekend to finish them!)


----------



## buzz (May 29, 2008)

WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> Buzz, The Forge has some Illinois folk and might be worth putting up anad there, but they might be put off by all the non-Gm-less offerings.



Duh! I totally forgot about the ol' Forge. Thanks!

I think they'll be okay with GMs.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (May 29, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Duh! I totally forgot about the ol' Forge. Thanks!
> 
> I think they'll be okay with GMs.




I've posted there every game day I've attended prior, and we've never had any Forgizens show up, but maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## buzz (May 29, 2008)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> I've posted there every game day I've attended prior, and we've never had any Forgizens show up, but maybe you'll have better luck.



Mike Holmes always threatens to show up...


----------



## Fenril Knight (May 29, 2008)

Hey there!  I'd like to join the following games:

Morning Game 6: The Pearl of Storms

and

Afternoon Game 5: In to the Forge

Thanks!  Its going to be a great time ^^


----------



## buzz (May 30, 2008)

Fenril Knight said:
			
		

> Morning Game 6: The Pearl of Storms
> 
> and
> 
> Afternoon Game 5: In to the Forge



Added.


----------



## Mark (May 30, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Mike Holmes always threatens to show up...





. . . but _Universalis_ly misses.


----------



## ekb (May 30, 2008)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> I've posted there every game day I've attended prior, and we've never had any Forgizens show up, but maybe you'll have better luck.



GD Antioch had at least 3...  while d100 isn't conventionally "forge-esque," part of the point of a self-contained resolution system is to be able to eliminate fiat-based GMing and the adversarial dialectic...
The competitiveness of Agon is what renewed my interest in Forge - but I still mostly lurk and limit my posts to structuralist analysis and deconstructon using socratic interrogation.
{enough forge-speak for you yet?}


----------



## Mark (May 31, 2008)

ekb said:
			
		

> {enough forge-speak for you yet?}





Enough?  I would say so, but I am not sure a forgie would appreciate the understatement.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (May 31, 2008)

ekb said:
			
		

> GD Antioch had at least 3...  while d100 isn't conventionally "forge-esque," part of the point of a self-contained resolution system is to be able to eliminate fiat-based GMing and the adversarial dialectic...
> The competitiveness of Agon is what renewed my interest in Forge - but I still mostly lurk and limit my posts to structuralist analysis and deconstructon using socratic interrogation.
> {enough forge-speak for you yet?}




People always throw around the term "Forge game" and others like it, but really, all the Forge is about is creator owned and self published games. So it doesn't matter how crunchy or "gamist" (whatever that means today) or whatever your (or any other) game is, with regards to its "Forginess". It only matters if you, the author, own the game.

I'm curious, who showed up in Antioch? I know Ron and Kieth and Julie and Todd live around here... but besides them (and me) I didn't think there were many Forgizens in the area.


----------



## ekb (May 31, 2008)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> I'm curious, who showed up in Antioch? I know Ron and Kieth and Julie and Todd live around here... but besides them (and me) I didn't think there were many Forgizens in the area.



There's a whole house full of 'em in sunny Ingleside (that little place that's between Round Lake, Fox lake and Long Lake). After I kept going on and on about Sorceror, Agon and Hero's Banner - Donna and Jim C. signed up for Forge and we've been scheming to have Forge MW South sometime soon...

Turnout for GD Antioch was pretty good for something that wasn't as established as GD Chicago. From what I saw, a good time was had by all. Definite win for Kelly et al.

I'm going to write up the collected one-shot house rules for Agon and attach them to the thread, probably monday or so. If I can reduce the file size of the DG setting background that I've scanned, I might put that up as well. Giving more than that would give the game away a bit too much...


----------



## pvt. patterson (Jun 1, 2008)

Would you mind changing me from afternoon game 6, to game 7.  sry and thank you.... I 100% missed game seven when reading threw, it just sounds to interesting to pass up. lol....


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2008)

pvt. patterson said:
			
		

> Would you mind changing me from afternoon game 6, to game 7.  sry and thank you.... I 100% missed game seven when reading threw, it just sounds to interesting to pass up. lol....



Done!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hmmm...question for Vyvyan Basterd/Buzz...

There's a blood drive that I always support on the 14th.  I managed to reserve the earliest donor spot, but that's at 9:00.  I could probably make it to the gameday by 10:00...maybe 10:15.  I would really like to play in the Paranoia game, but I don't want to be disruptive.

So would it be a problem if I show up a little late?  If that's no good, I'll just give up my seat in that game.

I'll still be good to go for the afternoon.  (But y'all will have to be nice to me, since I'll have given blood that morning.  I'll have the sticker to prove it.)


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2008)

_Bring a note from your vampire!_


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 1, 2008)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...question for Vyvyan Basterd/Buzz...
> 
> There's a blood drive that I always support on the 14th.  I managed to reserve the earliest donor spot, but that's at 9:00.  I could probably make it to the gameday by 10:00...maybe 10:15.  I would really like to play in the Paranoia game, but I don't want to be disruptive.
> 
> ...




I don't mind. Besides, I can't imagine how anything could be condisered disruptive in a game of Paranoia.   

I'll just dock you a clone or two.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2008)

What Vyv said.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 2, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> I'll just dock you a clone or two.




..But will the clones have died from extreme exsanguination via the neck? Heh.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 2, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> I don't mind. Besides, I can't imagine how anything could be condisered disruptive in a game of Paranoia.
> 
> I'll just dock you a clone or two.






			
				buzz said:
			
		

> What Vyv said.



Sweet.  Thanks.  I've always wanted to try Paranoia, but I also understand that people showing up late can be distracting.  I'll try to sneak in all ninja-like.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> ..But will the clones have died from extreme exsanguination via the neck? Heh.



I like your vocabulary.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 2, 2008)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Sweet.  Thanks.  I've always wanted to try Paranoia, but I also understand that people showing up late can be distracting.  I'll try to sneak in all ninja-like.



Do you have the clearance for such skill? Please report to the termination center!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 2, 2008)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I like your vocabulary.




*snicker*

Well, your clearly stated yet succinct compliment appeals to my personal sense of gratification....

..you know what, screw the vocabulary. My favorite word is "ninj", four letters long, two of 'em the same, only one vowel. Like, you should ninj your way into that game. Or it can be longer as an active verb: "He's ninjing! Quick, Stop Him!"

Of course, you're talking about a Paranoia game. You can pretty much show up at any time because the Computer says so, and everyone will want to kill you whether you were there last, first, or anywhere inbetween...including the Computer.

So, y'know, exsanguniation, defenestration, fustigation...all the good "ations" result in death if applied properly. Which, you know, ninja do. While ninjing.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 2, 2008)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Do you have the clearance for such skill? Please report to the termination center!



D'oh!

-1 clone


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> So, y'know, exsanguniation, defenestration, fustigation...all the good "ations" result in death if applied properly.



What about "Good Vibrations" by Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch?  Surely Marky Mark would do me no harm, let alone the Funky Bunch!


----------



## ekb (Jun 2, 2008)

*DAGON addons & intro*



			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> What about "Good Vibrations" by Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch?  Surely Marky Mark would do me no harm, let alone the Funky Bunch!



Obviously, you never watched the blooper reel for "Rockstar"... Lo, I wer damageded by that...

Attached are the previously-threatened house-rules (semi-official as Mr. Harper described them in the sources) and Intro to what Delta Green is (and isn't).


Yes, there will be a winner (and losers). The method of scoring is in the house rules document.
Some characters will meet a noble fate... others won't be so lucky.
The description of Delta Green in the briefing document is very much how DG sees itself (IMNSHO). As such, there are a number of necessary omissions...
There is an email address in the briefing that should be used if the players have questions for me...
...because I needed a 5th one


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 2, 2008)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Do you have the clearance for such skill?




Only communists question the skills of their fellow citizens. 

Congratulations, citizen. You have been promoted to Security Clearance Green. Please report to Soylent Processing Plant #4 for reassignment to primary feed hopper internal safety and inspection duty.

The Computer if your Friend.

Have a Nice Day.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Just because...*

Know what this thread needs???


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 3, 2008)

Really excited about this conversion. Aulus Celer is the Magi of the group and by spending his 25 experience on Flame Hands and Flame Bolt I have really brought him into the combat arena. With the new mechanics in Iridium V2, his chance to hit is based on his ranks in the spell. So, in the case of Flame Hands, he has 4 ranks or a base 75% plus his DEX bonus of 20 for a total of 95% minus his target's Defense. This puts him on par with more fighter oriented characters in the party.

Check him out here.
Aulus Ancius Celer (PDF)

Chicago Gameday Write-up

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2008)

ekb, I'll add those docs to your event description as soon as ENWorld stops being so glacially slow...


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Jun 3, 2008)

Now I've got a fever; a fever for...

Roma!

Please sign me up for Hinterwelt's Afternoon session of In to the Forge. And Bill? I wouldn't mind playing the Optio again....


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 3, 2008)

James J. Skach said:
			
		

> Now I've got a fever; a fever for...
> 
> Roma!
> 
> Please sign me up for Hinterwelt's Afternoon session of In to the Forge. And Bill? I wouldn't mind playing the Optio again....



You got it!

Bill


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 3, 2008)

And Cammius the Medicus is converted here...

Cammius (PDF)

Bill


----------



## Mark (Jun 3, 2008)

Is that an updated Vingo the Red on the page you have set up?


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2008)

James J. Skach said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Hinterwelt's Afternoon session of In to the Forge.



HOLYCRAPSOMEONESIGNEDUPFORSOEMTHING!

Added.


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 3, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> Is that an updated Vingo the Red on the page you have set up?



Not yet. I am up to Cammius and am currently working on Viritrixa. I had to give him a sex change. 

I hope to work through them all in the next couple of days.

Bill


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jun 3, 2008)

Buzz, could you please fix a small mistake for me? The PARANOIA mission I'm running in the afternoon (Send In The Clones) is made for just 6 people. Any more and plenty o' problems crop up--more than I have time to fix. Could you please edit the first page and only allow 6 players for me game? Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Jun 4, 2008)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Not yet. I am up to Cammius and am currently working on Viritrixa. I had to give him a sex change.
> 
> I hope to work through them all in the next couple of days.
> 
> Bill





Thanks!


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 4, 2008)

Two new converts. Cammius the Medicus and Viritrixa the Auxilliary. Viritrixa got a sex change.

Cammius(PDF)
Viritrixa (PDF)

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2008)

WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> Buzz, could you please fix a small mistake for me? The PARANOIA mission I'm running in the afternoon (Send In The Clones) is made for just 6 people. Any more and plenty o' problems crop up--more than I have time to fix. Could you please edit the first page and only allow 6 players for me game? Thanks!



Fixed!


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Jun 4, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> HOLYCRAPSOMEONESIGNEDUPFORSOEMTHING!
> 
> Added.



Hey, I've only posted twice on Enworld - I make 'em count.

Except, of course, this post.


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 4, 2008)

Vingo the Red, Pictish Druid of Morna.


----------



## Mark (Jun 4, 2008)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Vingo the Red, Pictish Druid of Morna.





Thanks! (dibs, btw)


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 5, 2008)

And finally...
Llew of Dumonii, Draconis Venetores.

Maps next.

Bill


----------



## buzz (Jun 5, 2008)

I posted a news item for Gameday that will hopefully show up on the main page soon.

Also, this coming Sunday is the deadline for GMs to decide whether to keep their events on the schedule. After that, come prepared to run no matter how many people sign up for your event.


----------



## Mark (Jun 5, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> I posted a news item for Gameday that will hopefully show up on the main page soon.
> 
> Also, this coming Sunday is the deadline for GMs to decide whether to keep their events on the schedule. After that, come prepared to run no matter how many people sign up for your event.





I seem to recall that there were a decent number of walk-ins last gameday, no?


----------



## buzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> I seem to recall that there were a decent number of walk-ins last gameday, no?



I seem to remember a decent amount. We were still under 40 total, assuming they signed the sheet.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 6, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> I seem to remember a decent amount. We were still under 40 total, assuming they signed the sheet.




Buzz, please add this to my event description:

If you can play Dungeons and Dragons, you can play in this game.

I hope this will generate more players.  I am writing things up for my event, but I hope that I will get more than two signed players soon.


----------



## Mark (Jun 6, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> I seem to remember a decent amount. We were still under 40 total, assuming they signed the sheet.





I believe there were at least a few that did not even sign in.  Maybe with the 4e rush we'll hit fifty people, again.


----------



## buzz (Jun 6, 2008)

William, I've added the line to your event description.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> I hope this will generate more players.  I am writing things up for my event, but I hope that I will get more than two signed players soon.



Even if you don't, you're in a good position for walk-ins, as D&D events seem an easier sell with them than non.


----------



## buzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Woo-hoo! We're on the main page today.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 6, 2008)

Buzz, this is good news.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, to stir interest in the thread, I will give a phrase that will give a clue to one encounter:

"Things that go bump in the night."


----------



## Mark (Jun 7, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo! We're on the main page today.





You, sir, are a marketing genius!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 7, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> You, sir, are a marketing genius!




Buzz also said he was going to contact some other sites.  So, I will be ready for next Saturday.

For my players and potential players, expect an upload of the first hand out sometime Saturday.


----------



## ekb (Jun 7, 2008)

Hints (or not) for "Day at the Races":
http://www.alienvideo.net/0805/alien-abduction-mutilation.php (NSFW)
http://www.crowdedskies.com/human_mutilations.htm (again NSFW)

http://www.ssa.gov/history/ssn/misused.html
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080522/ap_on_hi_te/identity_fraud_flap

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/ - the PCs' "home agency". The real life office they'll be working out of is at Midway Airport

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...87405754,11085783943311808252&li=lmd&z=14&t=m - this location may (or may not) be important to the investigation.

Once the gamers are seated and we establish "favors" in the cell, I'll pass out the item cards representing the Green Box contents...

4e note: one of the things I like the most about the DMG is that there is a props and handouts section in addition to very practical advice on how to GM. Even if you have prior bias against D&D, at least check it out.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 8, 2008)

*A preview of the Pearl of Storms*

Here is the first handout for the Pearl of Storms, which tells players some of what their characters know.


----------



## Mark (Jun 8, 2008)

So, we appear to be in the home stretch.


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2008)

FYI, I've removed my Burning Wheel event from the roster and moved myself and guest into ekb's Dagon event.

JoeGKushner, you'll need to figure out where you want to go now.


----------



## grymhild (Jun 8, 2008)

Please sign me up for 

 Morning Game 5: The Angel and the Deep Blue Sea

and 


Afternoon Game 6: Send In The Clones

~shannon


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2008)

grymhild said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for
> 
> Morning Game 5: The Angel and the Deep Blue Sea
> 
> ...



Added.


----------



## Cerebral Paladin (Jun 9, 2008)

Please add me to the Paranoia afternoon game.  I was on the fence about that or Burning Wheel, but now that Buzz has pulled his game...


----------



## buzz (Jun 9, 2008)

Cerebral Paladin said:
			
		

> Please add me to the Paranoia afternoon game.  I was on the fence about that or Burning Wheel, but now that Buzz has pulled his game...



Well, if you had said something in the last two weeks... 

Anyway, we would still have needed at least one more person to make a viable event, given the scenario.

(Oh, added, btw.)


----------



## thalmin (Jun 9, 2008)

Woot! Less than a week until Game Day!

In case anyone hasn't got their 4E books yet, Games Plus still has all three core books and the Gift Sets available. Further, through June 15th, we are selling them all at 20% off MSRP. It isn't too late to call and reserve a copy.


----------



## buzz (Jun 9, 2008)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Woot! Less than a week until Game Day!
> 
> In case anyone hasn't got their 4E books yet, Games Plus still has all three core books and the Gift Sets available. Further, through June 15th, we are selling them all at 20% off MSRP. It isn't too late to call and reserve a copy.



FYI, I've alerted the mailing list about this. Very cool deal!


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 9, 2008)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Woot! Less than a week until Game Day!
> 
> In case anyone hasn't got their 4E books yet, Games Plus still has all three core books and the Gift Sets available. Further, through June 15th, we are selling them all at 20% off MSRP. It isn't too late to call and reserve a copy.





Curt, I heart you and your store so very much.  Copies = reserved.  Goodbye graduation money.


----------



## ekb (Jun 10, 2008)

New victim er, offline signup:
Donna C. would like the eggs benedict at breakfast, a seat at the morning Feng Shui game and a seat at my game in the afternoon. TiA

BTW - is there wifi anywhere near Games Plus? I think that having Google Maps on hand might prove extra cool...


----------



## buzz (Jun 10, 2008)

ekb said:
			
		

> New victim er, offline signup:
> Donna C. would like the eggs benedict at breakfast, a seat at the morning Feng Shui game and a seat at my game in the afternoon. TiA



Added. Both of those events are now full.


----------



## buzz (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmm...

Whadda ya think? Should I just go ahead and make a reservation for breakfast?


----------



## ekb (Jun 10, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Both of those events are now full.



Umm... I thought I had 2 seats left for ADatR - 8 PCs are ready to go as we speak.

Not that I mind having a smaller group, but we're running out of seats for walk-ins...

Second the reservation idea.


----------



## buzz (Jun 10, 2008)

ekb said:
			
		

> Umm... I thought I had 2 seats left for ADatR - 8 PCs are ready to go as we speak.
> 
> Not that I mind having a smaller group, but we're running out of seats for walk-ins...



Fixed! Sorry, ekb, I had thought you requested the seats be reduced to six. I probably got your event confused with the Paranoia event.


----------



## ekb (Jun 11, 2008)

Compromise: Limit the _online_ signups for ADatR to six (which we have) - leaving room for 2 walk-ins. 

The way I read it from the front page, we have - as of Wed AM - 8 open slots for walk-ins. Total. Which doesn't do much for opening up the event to people who don't already know about us...

Breakfast is looking like it'll fit into a "large party" by Le Peep's standards. If we'll NOT be table-hopping, we need to make a reservation. Additionally, they'll want us all on one check with a fixed gratuity included (IIRC 15%). If that changes your RSVP for breakfast, I'd say speak up now or cope with the consequences later.


----------



## buzz (Jun 11, 2008)

ekb said:
			
		

> Compromise: Limit the _online_ signups for ADatR to six (which we have) - leaving room for 2 walk-ins.



I'm fine leaving it with eight if you are. I was just confused before. 



			
				ekb said:
			
		

> The way I read it from the front page, we have - as of Wed AM - 8 open slots for walk-ins. Total. Which doesn't do much for opening up the event to people who don't already know about us...



Based on past performance, eight is actually a lot of slots for AM walk-ins. The number of walk-ins tends to be pretty inconsistent, especially for the AM slot. I understand the desire to accommodate them, but honestly my priority are the people who signed up in advance and the volunteer GMs. Ergo, I leave it up to the GMs to decide whether they want to run if they have few or no sign-ups.

(I removed mine because: a) I would have needed at least two more people to make a viable game, and 2) anything that is not D&D or Cthulhu tends to be a hard sell for walk-ins, IME. That would leave me and my guest—who flew out from Wyoming for this thing—hunting for an event in the afternoon. I felt more comfortable making sure we had something scheduled.)



			
				ekb said:
			
		

> Breakfast is looking like it'll fit into a "large party" by Le Peep's standards. If we'll NOT be table-hopping, we need to make a reservation. Additionally, they'll want us all on one check with a fixed gratuity included (IIRC 15%). If that changes your RSVP for breakfast, I'd say speak up now or cope with the consequences later.



I've gone ahead and made a reservation (see the first post). Le Peep has allowed us to do separate checks the last few times, and the manager I spoke had no problem with it.

Just remember to tip well, folks!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 11, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> my guest—who flew out from Wyoming for this thing—




:\ No pressure there! 

Sitting in Vyv's game: "I flew all the way from Wyoming for this crap?!"


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 11, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> :\ No pressure there!
> 
> Sitting in Vyv's game: "I flew all the way from Wyoming for this crap?!"




Well, you could just have the Computer tell them they're a 17th level character as it dispenses nine swords to them _alone_ and hand the player one of your last event's characters, complete with the special battle cards, that ought to be impressive. . .or frighten them away entirely. One or the other, I'm sure...


----------



## buzz (Jun 11, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> :\ No pressure there!
> 
> Sitting in Vyv's game: "I flew all the way from Wyoming for this crap?!"



Oh, she's an old school Paranoia vet who's glad to even be playing. Her estimation of your game can only go up from there!


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 12, 2008)

And an extra one in case anyone wants a change...

Elian Bato, Equites


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 12, 2008)

Buzz, 

Here are the character sheets for my game. Could you link them to their names in my event description? 

Thanks!

<EDIT> Sorry everybody, it seems in my haste to shrink the size of these down to EN World specs all of the text dropped off.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I hope to get a few more sign ups, but I will see if I have enough people to run my game -which is designed for six players.  (I can adjust on the fly.)


----------



## buzz (Jun 12, 2008)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> Here are the character sheets for my game. Could you link them to their names in my event description?
> 
> Thanks!



Done!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 12, 2008)

Time for an honored Chicago Gameday tradition:


BUMP!!!!!!

And now for another clue for my players - expect an encounter with the Undead.


----------



## ekb (Jun 13, 2008)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> And now for another clue for my players - expect an encounter with the Undead.



Crap! I gave everyone all the hints I could already... I mean, I was hoping that the bad tabloid-esque article about people getting their internal organs removed "like an apple being cored" was all the hinting I'd need to give.

Oh, and also a bit of a reminder: there's quite a bit to go over before my game starts, so...


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 13, 2008)

ekb said:
			
		

> Crap! I gave everyone all the hints I could already... I mean, I was hoping that the bad tabloid-esque article about people getting their internal organs removed "like an apple being cored" was all the hinting I'd need to give.
> 
> Oh, and also a bit of a reminder: there's quite a bit to go over before my game starts, so...




Well, in the good news, I will be ready.  However, I am still hoping for some more players.  Maybe we will get some more sign ups tomorrow or some walk-ins Saturday.

(The most time consuming task is bringing previously created characters up to the appropriate level, but it is coming along.)


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 13, 2008)

One day to go!!

Let's see if we can get some more sign ups!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Buzz,

The Boffinator's job messed him over and yanked his days off this week. As such, he cannot attend so please open up the seats he had requested.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 13, 2008)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz,
> 
> The Boffinator's job messed him over and yanked his days off this week. As such, he cannot attend so please open up the seats he had requested.



Man, if I were the employers...I wouldn't be messing with someone called The Boffinator.  Sounds like you're just asking for trouble...


----------



## buzz (Jun 13, 2008)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> The Boffinator's job messed him over and yanked his days off this week. As such, he cannot attend so please open up the seats he had requested.



Bushwhacked!

No sweat. Schedule has been adjusted.

Almost... there...


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 13, 2008)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> One day to go!!
> 
> Let's see if we can get some more sign ups!




You don the dragon costume and we'll get you a sandwich board!


----------



## GORAK (Jun 14, 2008)

If we do not get enough players to run Will Ronald's Morning Game 6: The Pearl of Storms, I would be willing to jump into another game if it has an open slot or extra PC.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Breakfast*

I couldn't sign up or run anything today since I am leaving to Missouri for a few days. However, I was wondering if I could stop by and have breakfast with all you fine folks anyways.


----------



## Nazriel (Jun 14, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Almost... there...




Hold 'er steady, Cap'n!  Brace for any turbulence!


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:
			
		

> I couldn't sign up or run anything today since I am leaving to Missouri for a few days. However, I was wondering if I could stop by and have breakfast with all you fine folks anyways.



Should not be a problem.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 14, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Almost... there...










Stay on target...


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2008)

So... tired...

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Nev brings his funny name badges, as I definitely do not have enough normal ones for everybody. Guess I should have checked that earlier...


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 14, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> So... tired...
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Nev brings his funny name badges, as I definitely do not have enough normal ones for everybody. Guess I should have checked that earlier...




Yyyyyeaaahhh... I was just thinking "oh, man, I should have whipped up a batch of nametags..." 

I think I have a few label sheets left, I'll see if I can print a few while I'm in the shower, but I dunno if it'll be enough.

You definitely should have checked on that sooner. 

Bad organizer, BAD! *thwack*


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2008)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Bad organizer, BAD! *thwack*



I know, I know. I'll stop by the grocery store en route and see if they have any.

BTW, kudos on being up so early!


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2008)

See you at Gameday, everyone!


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 14, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> So... tired...









Stay on target...


----------



## Mark (Jun 14, 2008)

So far, so good! 

Here are some photos from breakfast and the first slot -

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24716818@N03/sets/72157605614098983/


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 14, 2008)

Man Mark, you didn't waste any time there.

Good game of Trail of Cthulhu Redzilla!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks to all for another wonderful gameday!

Curt and the rest of the fine folks of Games Plus, thanks as always for hosting us, and thank you so VERY much for keeping that core book sale going for us!

All the players in my morning Feng Shui game, thanks for being awesomely creative during our fist and firefights and for putting up with a bunch of mooks that weren't nearly as creative as YOU guys were and for a plot that was pretty predictable.  Apologies to every movie and other awesome GMs from whom I shamelessly stole ideas!

TB, you run a mean game of D&D--even if our group cheats.  I think my life is complete now that we've had a sea battle with cannons loaded by a celestial monkey.  Thanks for the awesome time, and thanks to my fellow players for lots of laughs!

To the afternoon Paranoia game, thanks for quite possibly the best diversion / addition to a game since Cat Crap Brownies: a pie in the face.  I'll find a spot to throw up the video of the event that I took and post a link here or give it to buzz.

To everyone and anyone that I missed:  THANK YOU! 

To everyone else I had a chance to talk to, and everyone


----------



## Mark (Jun 15, 2008)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Man Mark, you didn't waste any time there.





I stopped at home during the break.  And now there are more pics from the second slot at that link, too!


Thanks to all!  Had a blast revisiting Rome in Hinterwelt's great game.  Good to see that most of the regulars were able to return and that a few new folks were there at the 20th EN Chicago Gameday, as well.  Thanks to Joe and Suzi for making the long drive and joining us.  Particular thanks to Buzz for his excellent organizational skills and to our great hosts Curt and the rest of the Games Plus crew!  Bring on 21, our coming of age gameday!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 15, 2008)

In the words of the late Chris Farley:

"That....was.........AWESOME!"

Another great gameday is in the books.  Sad that it's over, but happy to have participated.

I got to play Paranoia!!!  It was a computer-assigned-appropriate level of fun!  Silly system...fun game.  I just have one question left to ask...

"Hey, Collum...is that your father?"

(Never know until you try, right?)

Thanks for a great game, Vyvyan Basterd!  I'll never look at splatbooks the same way again.

I was a little nervous about running my afternoon game after finished a 4E demo game EARLY last weekend.  It seemed that my inability to finish on time returned for the gameday, though.  Sorry to the store gang who stuck around while I wrapped up my game.  It's hard to stop when the fun's still rolling.

Even if the group was a bunch of cheaters.

I'll probably have more to say, but my mind is frazzled.

Great gameday, everyone!  Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 15, 2008)

Wooooooo, GameDay!

As always, a great big thanks to Buzz for organizing and Curt for hosting us; your efforts are appreciated!

And a big thanks to Jason and my fellow Feng Shui players for the awesome morning game. There were *so* many really great lines I don't think I could pick just one, but Naz's "..and the Germans are scaring me" is definitely up there, hee. Thanks, gang, for a ton of laughs, and Jase, original creative thought is not necessary, just fun and entertainment, and your event provided both very much in full!! (C'mon, action movie cliches are cliches for a _*reason*_...they're fun!)

To my afternoon players, thanks so much for playing, and I'm glad everyone enjoyed themselves even though your characters were quite deliberately kept in the dark at first (and more or less for most of the middle, too, actually. Heh.) You guys took care of Crowes' ghost, but the Demon is still out there...and he probably still wants revenge. In the meantime, though, someone is going to get a phonecall...

..See Ya Next Time! *g*


----------



## rvalle (Jun 15, 2008)

Game day!

Uggg, tired. But had to load up some pictures from Game Day. This event almost made us quit out game, and it didn't even happen to us. But after this, how could our game compete???

The soon to be infamous pie event:

http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l183/richvalle/Game Day June 2008/The Pie/

rv


----------



## fodigg (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey all, thanks for the amazing time.  First time in the store, and now this is my first actual post (instead of just lurking) on these forums.

Special thanks to Jason and the other Feng Shui players for finding a place for me after I pretty much just wandered in off the street.  Sorry I had to then be an even bigger douchebag and leave early, but I was "pushing my luck" with the girlfriend and her lunch plans.

I regret not having more time to actually shop, but I'm local and, now that I know where the store is, I'll have the chance to rectify that error.

Thanks again!

(foley)

PS: Was "Steve" avenged?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 15, 2008)

fodigg said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> PS: Was "Steve" avenged?



Welcome to the boards and more importantly, yes, he was.  The sorcerer got pummeled by the group and then fumbled his sorcery check and killed himself with backlash from his own magic!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks to Curt for hosting (and savin me from having to eat Chinese food with my hands   ) and to Buzz for organizing.

I want to apologize to my morning Paranoia group for not bringing an _actual_ pie to the game. But I am happy to report that no one at the table gained any actual rules-knowledge so we are all safe from treason for now.

Thanks to Ninjacat for another fun game of Supernatural. I think I remained in the dark because Paranoia rotted by brain. Actually it was probably the 63rd time TB asked if something or someone was Cullum dad. I think it was the gas orc's pie...after he had eaten it.


----------



## ekb (Jun 15, 2008)

fodigg said:
			
		

> PS: Was "Steve" avenged?



Dieter says: "Ja! Mein gravity-enhancer wast effektiv in un-pimping die efil sorceror. Und now ist the time vee tanz to the majesty of Donnie und Marie!" 

Reality: the session ended not much after you left due to the sorceror boss botching his roll. Ow!


----------



## ekb (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh yeah - great time was had all day. I even managed to forget my ear infection for a while. Thank you to all who put up with me asking "excuse me - what did you say?"

Agon/Delta Green = Total Party Kill. General Cthuloid Combat Rule #1: let the monsters kill each other. GCCR #2: shoot the summoner first, even if he's a retired general.

Yes, the game did take on a political tone towards the end, but I enjoyed the fact that we could have a game that plays with Sex, Religion, Politics, 5th Generation Warfare theory - and it was all still fun.


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2008)

Pie. Cthulhu. Minitaurs.

Wow.

I'll be posting my pics later (more pie shots!), but for now...

As always thanks to Curt and the Crew at Games plus. According to the sign-in sheet, we had 44, but I think the real number is more like 45. That's above-average for us, which I hope translated into a good sales day for the store.

Thanks to Rob, Troy, Kelly, Keightie, and newcomers Dan and Rachel for the morning Paranoia. I'd never played it before, but now I am Happy™!

Thanks to Keith, Reid, Keightie (again!), Josh, and Gwen for the (D)Agon. The system and setting were a very cool combo, and the conspiracy was one of which the Smoking Man would have been proud.  I do apologize that I was ducking in and out quite a bit, but, y'know, pie. 

Special thanks goes out to Mark for always keeping an eye out for walk-ins and helping to make sure seats were found for those who needed them. Kudos, sir.

And double special thanks to Chris' girlfriend for being such a great sport about the pie. That's a landmark moment in Gameday history.  Nice touch, Bill.

My friend Keightie gave Gameday a definitive thumbs-up. We may see her making the trip from Wyoming more often in order to attend...

BOOYAH!


----------



## Sharraunna (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank yous go to:
Curt and the Games Plus crew, for being gracious hosts, as always.
WJMacGuffin, for running the games.
MacGuffin's wife, for being very cool.
And Rapora, for being such a good sport.


----------



## fodigg (Jun 15, 2008)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boards and more importantly, yes, he was.  The sorcerer got pummeled by the group and then fumbled his sorcery check and killed himself with backlash from his own magic!






			
				ekb said:
			
		

> Dieter says: "Ja! Mein gravity-enhancer wast effektiv in un-pimping die efil sorceror. Und now ist the time vee tanz to the majesty of Donnie und Marie!"
> 
> Reality: the session ended not much after you left due to the sorceror boss botching his roll. Ow!




Cool!  Not a bad way for the bad guy to get what's coming to him.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for everyone who made Games Day happen! It was a blast!

Great to meet and game with new people and see old friends again.


----------



## ekb (Jun 16, 2008)

*Horror-Conspiracy GMing at GD*



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Thanks to Keith, Reid, Keightie (again!), Josh, and Gwen for the (D)Agon. The system and setting were a very cool combo, and the conspiracy was one of which the Smoking Man would have been proud.  I do apologize that I was ducking in and out quite a bit, but, y'know, pie.



I wish I could take credit for being such a twisted person, but...

http://www.delta-green.com/humor/andrea.htm  was the core of the story behind the 2 NPCs turned PCs. Unless you know a good amount of trivia about the longest-running Hanna-Barbera cartoon franchise, it's only funny in spots...
http://fairfieldproject.wikidot.com/schrodinger-s-dilemma was the setup for the "distraction" sub-plot. Since having  V and S in the equation, F and D were implied... so why not have them as cultists?
http://www.dyingearth.com/gumshoe/esoterrorists/files/Operation Antler1 0.pdf was the main plot (for Gumshoe system - which is the root of Trail of Cthulhu)... but it was far too linear for my tastes. Throw in the entire semantic debate that DG is actually a domestic terrorist group attacking other terrorists... yeah, it gets convoluted very quickly.
Much of the tone of the game was actually the work of the players. Discrediting the MUFON guy was flawless! The recommendation and suggestion that TV trucks can pick up cellphone signals - priceless! Result? pure paranoia.
BTW - tell Keightie that she needs to run Deadlands next GD. I'll bring the "tasty beverages" discussed...


----------



## thalmin (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you to everyone. Especially thanks to buzz for organizing another fun-filled GameDay. And special thanks to the GMs for running.

Joe and Suzi, it was great seeing you again. You are always welcome to come back.

And, yes, many of you helped make my cash register very happy. THANK YOU.   

Hope to see everyone again at GameDay XXI. And maybe also at Free RPG Day this Saturday.
Til next time. Bye.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 16, 2008)

ekb said:
			
		

> BTW - tell Keightie that she needs to run Deadlands next GD. I'll bring the "tasty beverages" discussed...




Seconded! I always wanted to play a Deadlands Huckster.


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 16, 2008)

Many thanks go out to Curt and Gameplus folks for their hosting the Gameday, Buzz for organizing and Suzi, Mark, James and William for playing in the game.

*In to the Forge!*
Amidst jokes about Giant Roosters and discussions of Jennifer Connely's "Attributes" we did get some gaming done. Unfortunately, we had to cut it short but we did get tot he Giant King. So, it all starts with the Optio (Played by James), Viritrixa (played by Suzi), Vingo the Red aka Lingus the Red (Played by the cunning Mark), and Cammius (played by William) returning to the Villa Bato and promptly receiving a runner, Brom a plebe from the village of Timeria. He tells a tale of attacking giants and the brave defense the villagers are mounting, however he fears for those he left behind and begs the Optio to bring his men to save them. No sooner had these words left Brom's mouth then  Dectus Bato forbids the Optio to leave the Villa undefended. Storming out, his final words are a reminder to the Optio not do disobey him. As soon as he is gone, Elian Bato explains how she will aid both Brom and the Optio by showing them a means to escape the Villa undetected and sets he servants to impersonate them. Impressed, the party forms up and heads out.

They travel quickly and come to the ford over the Lir Fluvius. Deciding to risk the paths through the Collis Ogrum or Hills of the Ogre. The ferry, unfortunately, is still moored at the other side. This is strange since Brom used it to cross and tied it to the north shore, the side the party was now on. It is discussed and Brom, whimpering, is sent to recover the ferry. No sooner has he crossed then a giant pile of animated garbage leaps out from the tree line and charges down, leaping to the ferry as it pulls away from the shore. Brom panics and does his best at dodging and avoiding the foul smelling foe. He leaps to the river and swoms to the other side emerging ahead of the monster. The party fires arrows and spears into the beast but too no avail. As it clears the shore, they engage in mele. Bravely stepping to the fore, Vingo causes the Sword of Lugh to glow attracting the ire of the heap. Trixie, her great Axe in hand, with the Optio deal a series of devastating blows eventually exposing a goblin who seems to be controlling this garbage suit in an attempt to destroy the party. During this exchange, Vingo has nearly been disintegrated by the foul breath of the artifact and Cammius has had the idea of being thrown at the garbage heap in order to deliver a devastating spell. However, Trixie thinks the idea lacks merit or perhaps is insane. Regardless, the goblin is quickly dispatched once he is discovered.

Pressing on, the party crosses after discovering a wine skin on the goblin marked with the goddess Maedb, a Cletic goddess of battle and war. Surel Vingo thinks, this is an ill omen. Once into the hills, the Optio eyes their path moving up into the hills and through a draw that would be an excellent site for an ambush. Vingo, using his Druidic powers, scryes the pass from above seeing several goblins set to trap the party. He uses his powers further to create illusions of the party marching into the draw. This works, springing the trap and drawing the goblins down into the draw. The Optio wisely chooses to avoid an unnecessary fight and press onto Timeria. 

Once in Timeria, an empty village greets the party. A search uncovers some 30 dead villagers and two dead giants. Little else is found until Elian and Vingo are attacked by three goblins. Vingo charms two and has them overpower the third. They return to the Optio and question those charmed. The Optio takes the uncharmed one off to be questioned separately. While Vingo asks them to tell him who they work for, the goblin explodes killing himself and his friend and damaging Vingo's armor. Vingo goes out just in time to get another face full of goblin bomb when the Optio tells him of Brom. Before their destruction, the charmed goblins had told Vingo that they had been sent to kill Brom on his return. Cammius, using the spirit points of the dead giants, heals everyone up and repairs their armor with a mend spell.

They decide to spend the day (they had traveled through the night) resting and recovering at the guard tower on the edge of the river and village. Towards evening, Viritixa is on guard and notices the river is glowing. She awakes Vingo who shouts something about big cocks but rushes to the river side where he identifies the souls of the missing 400 villagers. A trick of the fae is to take the souls of a mortal, trap them at the bottom of a river or lake then use the body as a tool for thier evil. Some discussion goes on with how to proceed but then they decide to proceed with a rescue attempt on Pencawr, the Hall of the Giants. Brom, as the son of a silver smith, had been there many times and draws the party a map. 

Using the villagers horses, the party arrives in the dead of the night to see Giant Chickens guarding the front entrance. Brom had warned them that the giants use them as a type of guard dog or alarm system. Vingo, using the Fae aspect of his powers, steals all the chickens clucks. Thus quieted, Elian is able to disable the alarms and open the lock on the front door. Vingo scryes and sees the guards are passed out in their drink as are the king and his two guards in the next room. Moving with stealth, they lock the guards out of the audience hall and prepare a daring plan to kill the guards and steal the king's magic key to open the door to the mines. Elian climbs the sleeping king while Trixie stands ready with a magic axe she gained from a dead giant at the village. Vingo hides under the throne and stands ready to cut the hamstring of the king while Cammius and the Optio slit the throats of the sleeping guards. As Elian makes off with the key to open the door behind the throne, the king awakens kicking out and causing Vingo to miss. The gaze of the king strikes fear into the heart of the Optio but Trixie is protected by her axe and Cammius resists. Dealing a blow to his leg, Vingo reveals his position but not before a mighty blow from Trixie. The king enraged, strikes out at Trixie. Cammius, resisting his fear, leaps into the mix dealing a formidable blow to the king's leg already wounded by Trixie and Vingo. Vingo and Trixie deal a final disastrous attack that lays the king low.

This is where we had to break. 

I want to thank everyone who played especially for the new Karma mechanic they thought up right during play. Simply, it allows an attacker to spend 1 karma to add one die of damage. This is damage above and beyond the normal damage of the weapon and does not carry any of the normal plusses to damage that the weapon would deal in a normal attack. This allowed Trixie to deal over double normal damage to the kings leg as well as allowing Cammius to similarly deal more damage than normal. This has given me a lot to think about in terms of karma and I will be expanding it a bit to reflect this new direction.

Thanks again Mark, James, William and Suzi.

Bill


----------



## rvalle (Jun 16, 2008)

Umm... I got a new camera so many pictures of Rob's "And the secret ingredient is..." game.


http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l183/richvalle/Game Day June 2008/


rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 16, 2008)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Umm... I got a new camera so many pictures of Rob's "And the secret ingredient is..." game.
> 
> 
> http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l183/richvalle/Game Day June 2008/
> ...



Man, I love the way that Pikachu and his zombie minions look on that cathedral map...

We should've worked those Fiendish Dire Cattle into the pictures somewhere...

(Thanks for posting the pics!)


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks to Trev and Hinterwelt for being great GMs.  I had a lot of fun with both games, especially as I did not get to run my event.  Thanks to GORAK and the Fenril Knight for showing up for my game.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jun 17, 2008)

My turn! Thanks, firstly, to the Games Plus crew and Buzz for getting this thing off the ground.

Thanks to everyone who played H3, especially for the feedback. If you have more, I want to hear it! Please send me an email (biggles AT friendcomputer DOT net). My favorite moments:
* Myhabal the devil - "You're my favorite, sweetheart!"
* Chris losing his stun baton to Sharrauna but blaming Rapora.  
* Eli rolling a Critical Win and taking down the nightclub owner.
* Three people going insane and then not in one turn.
* Keel Tings going postal and shooting a Cannon while in an underwater base and the ensuing 3 deaths.
* The team meeting nasty spirits and, instead of bravely fighting them,  running away--until Eli made a wall that cut half the team off. 

Thanks to everyone who played PARANOIA, especially for enduring my singing. My favorite moments:
* "He looks fine to me." -- Rapora, discussing the team leader who was floating face down in the sewers with a smoking laser hole in the back of his head.
* The way all NPCs started with different accents but eventually settled into some kind of Southerner with a speech impediment.
* Sharaunna hitting the 'X' button in the Date With Death game show.
* Somebody filling out a Communist Membership Request form with Rapora's name on it.
* "What's ten feet tall and loaded for bear? What's a bear?" 
* Agility 01 vs. Climbing out of a sewer while a hungry gator is slowly moving closer (and everyone else just watches)

Special thanks to Rapora for being a good sport and catching a pie with her face. You rock.


----------



## qatesiurade (Jun 19, 2008)

ekb said:
			
		

> BTW - tell Keightie that she needs to run Deadlands next GD. I'll bring the "tasty beverages" discussed...




K8e here, and you are ON, Keith! Might not be the VERY NEXT GD but one within the next year. I'm all over it.

I think I'll need us to play a round of Shab al Hiri Roach next time, too. That game is PERFECT for GD!!!!

Woot. As such.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 20, 2008)

Another great gameday.   Thanks Curt for lending out the store for gamedays and Buzz for always doing an exceptional job.    I owe a special thanks to both Reid & Bill HinterWelt.   You each gave me REALLY cool things!!!   That was very sweet of each of you.

rSee everyone next gameday.     

                                                         -   Natasha


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 20, 2008)

Tofu_Master said:
			
		

> Another great gameday.   Thanks Curt for lending out the store for gamedays and Buzz for always doing an exceptional job.    I owe a special thanks to both Reid & Bill HinterWelt.   You each gave me REALLY cool things!!!   That was very sweet of each of you.
> 
> rSee everyone next gameday.
> 
> -   Natasha



Theo very much likes his bouncy eraser thingy. Thank you!

Bill


----------



## buzz (Jun 20, 2008)

My pics will be posted forthwith. It's been a busy week!


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, and...

Best. DM. Screen. Evar.


----------



## buzz (Jun 20, 2008)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Oh, and...
> 
> Best. DM. Screen. Evar.



Where did that thing come from?


----------



## buzz (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay, folks, here are my pics: http://picasaweb.google.com/buzzmo/ENWorldChicagoGamedayXX

Yup, all my pics are at Picasa now. You'll find albums for the last eight Gamedays there. Enjoy!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 22, 2008)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, folks, here are my pics: http://picasaweb.google.com/buzzmo/ENWorldChicagoGamedayXX
> 
> Yup, all my pics are at Picasa now. You'll find albums for the last eight Gamedays there. Enjoy!




I'd like to use my very first post here to tell you how much you suck.

You think I look evil in that pic? Wait til you see what a soulless b**** can do to ya! 

 

I had a lot of fun. Can't wait to see everyone at the next GameDay. Especially you Buzz, mwahahaha! (and your little dog, Mark too!)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 22, 2008)

Laurie said:
			
		

> I'd like to use my very first post here to tell you how much you suck.
> 
> You think I look evil in that pic? Wait til you see what a soulless b**** can do to ya!




I think you should use that pic for next Gameday's poster. "Gamday XXI: Now with more hot chicks!"


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Jun 22, 2008)

I am not of the NH Skach's - that bunch of nouveau rich pretenders.

I'm of the Chicago Skach's. We can't even pretend to be rich.


----------



## Mark (Jun 22, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> I think you should use that pic for next Gameday's poster. "Gamday XXI: Now with more hot chicks!"





"Gamday XXI: If Looks Could _Thrill!_" 




			
				James J. Skach said:
			
		

> I'm of the Chicago Skach's. We can't even pretend to be rich.





Our foods are rich.


----------



## ekb (Jun 22, 2008)

qatesiurade said:
			
		

> I think I'll need us to play a round of Shab al Hiri Roach next time, too. That game is PERFECT for GD!!!!



Agreed. Do I take that as a request... especially since some sick excuse for a human has a set of nicely printed cards for the game?

If not, I might break out Danse Macabre - since I'll have the revision done by 8 November (in fact, 1 August by my dev.calendar). Keep an eye out for some medieval madness at 1km1kt... (maybe even lulu, G+ if'n I get it press-ready by then).

Oh, and after looking at the box scores... it was a tie between Josh (pvtP) and Reid(zilla) for the competition for the "noble death" at the hands of the overwhelming horde of Skoptsi cultists that were fighting the Horned Man. "Mr. Norville" would have had a decent enough death, possibly with a Zoinks! as he bought it. Devon might have survived a bit longer than the others - but would have probably earned a 9mm Retirement Plan from "Meg" right before using the last for herself...  

All in all, though, I thought it was a good time...


----------



## buzz (Jun 22, 2008)

Laurie said:
			
		

> I'd like to use my very first post here to tell you how much you suck.



I got you to post on ENWorld! Ha!


----------



## buzz (Jun 22, 2008)

James J. Skach said:
			
		

> I am not of the NH Skach's - that bunch of nouveau rich pretenders.
> 
> I'm of the Chicago Skach's. We can't even pretend to be rich.



I never said they were rich...

Zing!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks to HinterWelt for the nice gift and the wonderful time.

One thing that few players realize is how much time goes into preparing a good event.  So, thanks to all the GMs for their hard work before the Gameday.

Great pictures, buzz!!


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, that little prize from Hinerwelt was very nice, indeed.  I would bet that Stabby McStabberson particularly loved it.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 23, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> Yes, that little prize from Hinerwelt was very nice, indeed.  I would bet that Stabby McStabberson particularly loved it.




I finally went through my bag from Gameday and the keep maps are awesome! Thanks Mark!


----------

